
OpenKiwi: An Open Source Framework for Quality Estimation - fmfamaral
https://medium.com/unbabel/openkiwi-an-open-source-framework-for-quality-estimation-30c35a998a9f
======
onpedrof
Good machine translation can be used in so many different ways that it will
really help improving peoples' lives. It's great to see we are getting there!

